# Upgrading DECA



## Iceman0803 (Aug 31, 2011)

In my current setup I'm using the DECABB1MR0 (DECA I?) and am getting TERRIBLE download performance when trying to watch VOD content. I know that it's not a bandwidth problem, as I have a solid 150 Mb connection (distributed via an Asus RT-N66U router). So, that got me wondering if the issue may be my DECA box that was set up with my original instalation (in 2011).

My question is 2 fold, first would replacing my current DECA model with the DECA2PPR (or maybe even a newer model that I'm not aware of) improve my download performance? If so do I use the same coax connection that my current DECA box uses?

Sorry if this is kind of a newb question. I understand the basics of how my system is set up but not well versed on the intricacies of the MRV setup, lol. Thanks in advance for any help.

Also, my main reciever is an HR34 with an H25 in each of 2 bedrooms, in case that helps.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

How near the router is the HR34?


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 31, 2011)

harsh said:


> How near the router is the HR34?


40-50 ft maybe.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hmmmph. I was hoping it was much closer so you could just plug the Genie into the router.

What colors are the diagnostic LEDs glowing on the CCK?


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 31, 2011)

OK, sorry for the dumb question but just to clarify, when you refer to the CCK do you mean the small black box that has a coaxial connection and ethernet port on the back? If yes, then all LEDs on it are green.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Both DECAs are equally functional. The problem may lie some other place 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Your bottle neck is the network port of the receiver it can only handle 15 mbps at max so no matter your how fast your connect is Local lan is 100 mbps or if you have a 1000 Mbs lan that makes the port the bottle neck


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

WestDC said:


> Your bottle neck is the network port of the receiver it can only handle 15 mbps at max so no matter your how fast your connect is Local lan is 100 mbps or if you have a 1000 Mbs lan that makes the port the bottle neck


Yet nothing I can think of requires anywhere near 15 Mbps. I suspect the server.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What's your connection to your ISP?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Iceman0803 said:


> OK, sorry for the dumb question but just to clarify, when you refer to the CCK do you mean the small black box that has a coaxial connection and ethernet port on the back? If yes, then all LEDs on it are green.


CCK is the shorthand for Cinema Connection Kit. The CCK started out being a pair of HomePlug network adapters and progressed to a wireless gaming adapter (Linksys WGA600N and WET610N), a wired DECA CCK and now a Wireless CCK.

The green lights suggest it is operating properly on the DECA side.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Your bottle neck is the network port of the receiver it can only handle 15 mbps at max so no matter your how fast your connect is Local lan is 100 mbps or if you have a 1000 Mbs lan that makes the port the bottle neck





Laxguy said:


> Yet nothing I can think of requires anywhere near 15 Mbps. I suspect the server.


Sometimes you just need to throw a flag out there.
The receiver's port is 100 Mb/s.
If you monitor the network, you can see 30-40 Mb/s peaks, and over 20 Mb/s "sort of steady".

Lax: OTA and some OnDemand is higher.

"Nine out of ten times" slow Ondemand isn't the receiver, but "something" between it and DirecTV.
I haven't seen much over about 9 Mb/s "coming from" DirecTV.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a wireless CCK ordered. I know that I connect cable from SWIM switch to the CCK then cable from CCK to my HR24. The CCK will locate my wireless network. My question is can I connect ethernet directly to the CCK (from my router). I assume that this would be both faster and more reliable than wifi. Thoughts?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, the wireless CCK can connect directly via Ethernet back to your router. Just don't configure the wireless.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks. I would rather run a wired setup.


----------

